# So Proud!



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

My new harness came in today! I decided we had to try it out (of course)! I wasn't expecting to put it on Belle but she was so mellow today! All she cared about was millet rewards and let us put the harness right on her with no fuss! I was beyond surprised so I snapped a few pictures! Belle looks kind of rough right now because she is in a heavy molt!

SN: Sorry about my fiance in the background! He is like the werewolf in Twilight.. He doesn't know what a shirt is apparently. I cropped him out the best I could!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it fits good, and its a cute colour  dally has one too, she likes it!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

That is so cute! You make it sound easy lol! I plan on getting a harness soon to try on my mellow girl Bailey. I hope it goes as well


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What kind of harness is that? Thanks!


----------



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

JaimeS said:


> What kind of harness is that? Thanks!


I'll just post a link  I hope your training works out well! I think I just got lucky with Belle... She isn't always this mellow! She may try to bite my head off tomorrow when I put it on! 

I got the petite size but Casey ^ had a medium for her cockatiel.. So it depends I guess! This is a small in the link.

http://www.amazon.com/Small-FlightS...=1341555236&sr=8-7&keywords=cockatiel+harness


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks, I was planning on the aviator harness but that one looks a bit easier. Plus it catches the poop


----------



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

That's my favorite part! Now I won't have to worry about picking up poo on our trips!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if it helps, Dally and Tsuka fit in the medium Flight Suit, theyre 105 grams each roughly.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks, I will get the medium, she's on the bigger side. She weighs 95 grams.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah she may need a bigger size, this is dally in hers, hers is a medium

http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/TsukaDally/birdy/IMG_0760.jpg


and here is a size reference for anyone...

http://www.naturechest.com/flight-suit-sizing.html


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

She looks very cute in her harness! : )


----------



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Zeus2000 (Nov 29, 2011)

thats really cool! i've been thinking about getting a harness for Zeusette too.


----------

